# 8w7 vs 8w9 in the tritype.



## Splash Shin (Apr 7, 2011)

I know 8 is my gut fix, however i think it might be 8w9 instead of 8w7 recently. After reading some good books i always found a little of myself in the type 9 chapters.

That could go for everyone though. Maybe everyone sees themselves as a bit of a 9 even if they don't have it in their type? Is that not the nature of a type 9?


either way, considering I'm a 7w8, 8w(), 3w4 my dominant type of 7w8 seems to make it very difficult. the qualities of the 7 are foremost in my personality and so the more noticeable differences between the two are very hard to decide.


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

(Yay! A me!)

I thought for myself whether I sound more like a 8w7 or 8w9 as a whole. The wings can make a big difference in a person. I decided 8w7 over 8w9 because 8w9s are very... chill. 

I'm going to use action movie examples.

They still look like the person you would not want to mess with, but think of someone who the main character spends all day fighting to meet. He's killed a bunch of people expecting some big bad with an RPG already aimed at him. The main character finally bursts into the room and sees this man just casually lying on his sofa with some of his guys around. All the guys want to do is bust the main guy's head in straight away (7 or 6, maybe 3s) but the 8w9 tells them all to relax and they all listen. The 8w9 offers you a seat and a cup of tea before getting to business. (Bill from Kill Bill)

An 8w7 would tie you up once you walk into the room and then get into your face, probably spitting on you. He'd maybe kick you around a bit as he repeatedly mention he will kill you but wants to have fun with you first. A 7w8 would do this too but probably drag it on for too long. (Almost any villain who owns a big company)

At least that's the way I see it. I could see myself doing the latter more likely, but ngl, the top one would be pretty cool. Maybe that's cus I'm a Brit XD


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I mistyped myself as an 8w7 to begin with since most 8s tend to be 7s and I am an ENTJ too. 
What helps is to think of how others would see you (assuming that you are being yourself when you're with them), and try to figure out your type by the way you act and talk around others. 

I found I am more a "mother hen" than a "combative agent". Equal drive, but different execution.


----------

